

Ask HN: are you stuck on your side project? - _smaugh

have a side project, but you are stuck on a problem? or have some spare time to help a fellow programmer?
give us the link to your Github repository and get help from HN
======
balac
I've been building a web based comic book reader on and off for some time now.
I am integrating it into a chrome packaged app and am struggling with reading
zip and rar files via javascript.

Right now I am using bitjs (<http://bitjs.googlecode.com/>), but it is very
slow and often results in corrupt images. I am thinking of using NaCL to use a
native unzip / unrar in chrome application, but have no experience with NaCl
or C++. Has anyone done anything similar?

<https://github.com/balaclark/chrome-comic-reader>
<https://github.com/balaclark/HTML5-Comic-Book-Reader>

~~~
rkwz
>I am integrating it into a chrome packaged app and am struggling with reading
zip and rar files via javascript.

Does it have to be a chrome packaged app? If not, take a look at appjs or
node-webkit.

------
blubbi2
I'm trying to build a kind of IRC-clone using socket.io. I know that I'll have
to reduce the commands to be implemented, but there's still a lot of work to
be done. I do not have a specific problem, but sometimes I just don't know how
to start. For instance I'm going to implement an in-browser multi-room
feature, but currently it's only possible to be in one room using a specific
username. I would be really happy about new features or/and ideas. Feel free
to contribute. <https://github.com/blubbi2/Thor>

~~~
L3monPi3
Really good app, nice work!

